
YouTube Music will replace Google Play Music by end of 2020 - uladzislau
https://blog.youtube/news-and-events/youtube-music-will-replace-google-play-music-end-2020/
======
_the_inflator
I am pretty much disappointed from the switch. No enhancement at all. Parts of
my preferred music are unavailable on YouTube.

YT Music features a lot of user generated content which polluted my taste
lists. Also the search by topics does not work it used to.

I retried Apple Music and this turned out to be the right switch.

